# Swedish: gulnäbb



## nino4ka

Jag undrar om termen 'gulnäbb' används även i Sverige i betyldesen "första års studerande vid ett universitet", eller om det är rent finlandssvenskt. I Åbo, var jag studerade, fanns det evenemang som "gulnäbbsintagningen" då läsåret började.

Och om "gulnäbb" används i Sverige, vilken betydelse den har. Jag anar att den i Sverige betyder åtminstone "nybörjare" i allmänhet?


----------



## Tjahzi

När jag såg rubriken hade jag ingen aning om vad det handlade om och efter att ha läst ditt inlägg så känner jag att jag lärt mig något nytt.

Sammanfattningsvis, "nej".


----------



## cocuyo

Jag känner inte till att det skulle finnas ett sånt uttryck i vatusvenskan.


----------



## nino4ka

Tack åt alla för svar. Nu vet jag att jag inte borde använda det här ordet i sällskap av mina svenska kollegor


----------



## Poposhka

nino4ka said:


> Tack åt alla för svar. Nu vet jag att jag inte borde använda det här ordet i sällskap av mina svenska kollegor



nej nej nej... Låneord är jättebra och jag tycker att gulnäbb är väldigt beskrivande och "gulligt" - En kyckling som går från sin gula näbb och sedan mognar till en tupp/höna och näbben mörknar. Använd det! Vem vet, du kanske skapar en trend?


----------



## nino4ka

Poposhka said:


> nej nej nej... Låneord är jättebra och jag tycker att gulnäbb är väldigt beskrivande och "gulligt" - En kyckling som går från sin gula näbb och sedan mognar till en tupp/höna och näbben mörknar. Använd det! Vem vet, du kanske skapar en trend?


 
Om du tycker det går bra så ska jag prova! Jag glädjer mig när jag har känslan av att personer omkring mig uppskattar det att jag har en annan variant av svenska och inte ser ned på den. Jag kan ju alltid förklara åt mina kolleger  eller vänner vad som en gulis eller gulnäbb egentligen är!


----------



## Wilma_Sweden

Nybörjare på våra svenska tekniska högskolor brukar kallas nollor. Ibland får de göra tokiga uppdrag som en sorts initieringsrit, och dessa kallas således nolleuppdrag. Själva initieringen kallas nollning. Jag kommer inte i ögonblicket på något bra kort exempel, så länken ovan berättar i generella drag hur nollningen går till i Lund.


----------



## Tjahzi

Som en parantes vill jag understryka att "nolleuppdrag" i mina göteborgsöron låter väldigt skånskt!  

Här tror jag nog vi hade kallat dem "nollningsuppgrag" eller bara "nollningsgrejer".


----------



## Wilma_Sweden

Hehe, du har nog rätt! Visserligen hittade man många träffar på 'nolleuppdrag kth' eller 'nolleuppdrag chalmers' från Google eller YouTube, men söker man på högskolornas egna sajter blir en överväldigande majoritet av träffarna från Lund. 

Jag hittade även en del träffar på 'nolleaktiviteter' men vet fortfarande inte om nolle- är en skånsk konstruktion. Klart är att uppdragen/aktiviteterna skall utföras av nollor som substantiv (en nolla, flera nollor), inte som siffror, så det skulle se lika konstigt ut att kalla dem 'nollaktiviteter' eller 'nolluppdrag'...


----------

